
Ask HN: What tech projects actually have interesting work? - smattiso
I&#x27;ve worked for a number of tech companies (Goog, FB, etc.) and seemingly the majority of the work is braindead CRUD, frontend, or API development hosted on (AWS, GCP, etc).<p>However there are people out there building the future of technology. Seemingly these jobs are harder to find, so what&#x27;s a good strategy to find them?<p>TL;DR I&#x27;m sick of programming &quot;business logic&quot; into UI driven apps and I&#x27;d like to work on something challenging.
======
verdverm
[https://github.com/hofstadter-io](https://github.com/hofstadter-io) trying to
remove those boring parts you speak of

